# Big algae problem. what to do :(



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

I got a really big algae problem in my new tank i just setted up. The algae is like this brown slimey stuff and some green slimey stuff. Mostly the brown type. It's covering most of my plants, and mainly the ones directly over the light fixture. I do 20% water changes every 3 days and I reduced my light schedule to 10 hours a day. Here's some information on my tank:


40 Gal Breeder (36x18x16)
96watt 6700K
3 Hagen Natural Co2
50% Eco-Complete 50% Gravel
I add the whole Flourish line products as directed

Can anyone give some advice? Am I using too much co2? still too much light? i'm so confused


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

How are you dissolving the C02? I'd make sure C02 is good, according to plantbrain, C02 is the cause of 90% of algae problems. 

I'm not sure about the rationale behind the water changes every 3 days though, how come you're doing that?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

How densely planted is the tank?

And I think that if you have a densely planted tank, good light (above 2wpg) and good CO2 levels, the normal dosing of the Flourish line will probably not be adding enough nutrients.

The first thing to verify is that your CO2 levels are high enough (around 30+ mg/l). Once that is good then the next nutrient to check is NO3. Your description sounds like BGA which is usually indicative of low NO3.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How long has your tank been set up_?...Algae is common in newly set up tanks, be patient and let things settle in.

_What are your water parameters_?... Need to know your KH, PH, N03 & P04.

I agree, you need to make sure you are getting enough C02 saturation in your water... Use your KH & PH readings to see what your C02 levels are here.


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

My nitrate is like 10ppm, i don't have a PO4 tester or anything so i dont know that. My pH is 6.8 and my KH is 8. Should I remove one of the Hagen Natural Plant Co2 systems? Each system supports up to 20 gallons and my tank is 40 gallons so I should only be having 2 but right now i have 3.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

It seems like you have brown algae mixed with blue-green (BGA). The brown algae is eaten by many snail types and otocinclus. I believe the oto's are the more popular choice. BGA can be knocked out with a blackout (make sure no light is getting in with blankets or whatnot) or a mild treatment of hydrogen peroxide. I would recommend the blackout route first. Remove as much BGA as possible and then blackout the tank for 3-4 days. Then run a good waterchange. For the peroxide route directly apply peroxide with an eyedropper to areas of BGA. You should see bubbling. Allow the peroxide to sit overnight then do a good waterchange (25%). I've had more success with the blackout strategy for getting rid of BGA. I only use peroxide for spot treatments. 

These two types of algaes are common for newly setup tanks so don't worry .

David


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

I removed one of my Co2 systems so now theres only 2 which is exactly what the instructions say. I reduced the lighting to 10 hours a day, hopefully that will work. Will all this algae eventually stop growing over time? Or will it never stop until I do something.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your C02 is not the problem, you need to maintain a C02 reading of 30ppm; with a PH of 6.8 and a KH of 8 you should have a 38ppm of C02 which is good. Don't let the C02 level drop or the algae issue may get worse.

You will also need to get a P04 test kit to make sure you have a balance of N03 & P04, these two nutrients are important when trying to control the algae.

Besides a blackout for BGA you can also try E-mycin at full strength (go by box directions) for five days, it is your choice as which method to use.

As already mentioned be patient, your setup is new and algae is common in such.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And make sure you have lots of plants!


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

i have plenty of plants, since i reduced the lighting to 10 hours a day, and took out one co2 system, the algae isn't growing 2 inches a day anymore. maybe things are improving. i got to wait and see.


----------

